# 2011 Cruze Gets Code B1271 with Replacement Radio



## DanielJ (Apr 24, 2018)

I recently acquired a 2011 Cruze with a locked replacement radio. I took the car to a Chevy dealer with the RPO codes and they told me they got a B1271 (Theft Protection Active) code when they attempted to unlock the radio. They told me the radio has already been assigned a VIN because it was in another car and there is no way to unlock it. The dealer said I must buy a new, clear, radio. I was told by other people that this is nonsense and any radio can be unlocked. Am I screwed here or can this stupid radio be unlocked.

Thanks, Dan.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DanielJ said:


> I recently acquired a 2011 Cruze with a locked replacement radio. I took the car to a Chevy dealer with the RPO codes and they told me they got a B1271 (Theft Protection Active) code when they attempted to unlock the radio. They told me the radio has already been assigned a VIN because it was in another car and there is no way to unlock it. The dealer said I must buy a new, clear, radio. I was told by other people that this is nonsense and any radio can be unlocked. Am I screwed here or can this stupid radio be unlocked.
> 
> Thanks, Dan.



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

If you are handy, fix it yourself - read these:

[h=1]How To Disassemble Radio To Program VIN[/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## DanielJ (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks Blasirl. I called a different dealer this morning and they new how to do it. I had my dealer call the other dealer and they worked it out. Knuckleheads. :th_thumbsdownsm:


----------

